# Proxy Purchaser



## wrenchmaster (May 24, 2021)

I am looking for a service in Portugal that would assist with purchase of a motorcycle.
I have been told that there are services like this yet I have had no luck locating it.

Thanks for your help


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

wrenchmaster said:


> I am looking for a service in Portugal that would assist with purchase of a motorcycle.
> I have been told that there are services like this yet I have had no luck locating it.


Motorcycle related questions are posted a few time a month in the facebook group "~ Americans in Portugal ~ The Expats Group ~". I notice them but haven't read any of them.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

wrenchmaster said:


> I am looking for a service in Portugal that would assist with purchase of a motorcycle.
> I have been told that there are services like this yet I have had no luck locating it.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Would you care to elaborate, what aspect of buying a motorcycle are you unfamiliar with? 
The basics are the same in most places, go to dealer/shop, indicate the bike you want and pay for it OR contact a private seller, discuss/view the bike and pay for it. 








Motociclos - Scooters em Portugal


Anúncios Classificados Motociclos - Scooters Portugal - Publique o seu anúncio de Motociclos - Scooters grátis no OLX. , Adly, Aeon, Aixam, Aprilia, Arctic Cat, Asia Wolf, Bajaj, Baodiao, Barossa, Bashan, Benelli, Beta, Bimota, Blata, BMW, Bombardier, Boom, Buell, Burelli, Cagiva, Can Am...




www.olx.pt


----------



## wrenchmaster (May 24, 2021)

Strontium said:


> Would you care to elaborate, what aspect of buying a motorcycle are you unfamiliar with?
> The basics are the same in most places, go to dealer/shop, indicate the bike you want and pay for it OR contact a private seller, discuss/view the bike and pay for it.
> 
> 
> ...


Well I live in the US but have a second home in the Azores.
I would like to locate a particular brand and model of motorcycle n the mainland but would need someone to manage the purchase.
I was told that you can hire individuals to do the work :IE Proxy purchaser.
I'm trying to locate such a service.


----------

